# Gina Pink Seminar



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Tucker & I are going to her 2-day Heelwork seminar mid-September (in Victoria, BC, Canada). Is anyone else registered in this course? It would be wonderful to have a buddy there as we always seem to be the only little dog in freestyle classes. (This also happens in our agility classes, too!)

I'm not sure how many forum members live nearby, though. Still, it would be great to meet up!

I'm getting really excited about this course, and am also wondering if anyone has any tips or suggestions about things to take or think about beforehand when going to any training seminar? 
Thank you!
Sharon


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharon,
Is it a seminar you take your dog to and work at or just you to learn it? Definitely a notebook and write a lot down cause I always forget half the stuff <BG> A little video camera if you are more of a visual person and they allow it.

HAVA blast even if you are the only little dog!


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, I have a working spot in the seminar. 

A camera is a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Take video, and share with us when you can! I'd love to see what goes on there, although I've never heard of Gina Pink. I think watching dogs and their people dance is so fun!

Hope you have a good time!


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

...a big thing for Tucker & me has been working on 'motivation' or 'drive'. He is so animated sometimes. At other times, I can just see the speech bubbles popping out from his head...."Well, I'll do this, if you insist, but just once. And, don't even think of asking me to look like I'm having any fun. And, hey, this song is a real dog." This tends to happen at our final class when we're supposed to strut our stuff
So, I'm going to study my camera manual to learn about taking video's indoors. Maybe we'll have some video moments! Crossing my fingers!!
Sharon


----------

